# Deprofundis goes in the depth whit Solage (Ars Subtilior) key figure?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ockay let's start by the end first by the following .. introduction

Presentation Solage was an acronym or something for a foggy musician of skills, he work for the Duke of Berry in late 14th in Avignon court France.

I discovered this awesome release of Solage donne by ensemble Santenay : Cercle des fumeux ,songs and sounds.Hmmm hmm seem to me very pleasant , good presentation ,booklet,recording top notch, the ce featured nice instrumental part has well as moody like sleep on a cloud of cotton(if someone can use his or her's imagination, very good cd, i rate it a decent 5 start out of on Ricerare label.I alsmost forgot Tetrakys ensemble dose a find job whit Solage Whit there codex chantilly vol1-3 very peasant.

Than what about other Solage master work on other label, mister deprofundis, well hmm i would find graindelavoix cesena outstanding, mind blowing, hypnotic , would enjoy mister Pérès cd on Musique D'abord label since he introduce me to this odd music, you might wanna check also 2 box-set one called figures of harmony and the other vertu contra furore on arcana division outhere label.

Than there would be this trully collorful cd called En l'amoureux vergier ensemble De Caelis.

There is also a nice guitar arrang of Solage available by guitar Virtuoso for diie hard fan of Solage music.
*
_And i probably miss other release , for this lazzyness im sorry, i tried to do my best, im tired, oh and by the way i have my two silver bracelet, 2 different necklace all talisman against evil end of story i wont tell what my stone are but i wear custom-made silver jewelery(only),except no earing im categoric , dont like em.( only fancy rings, bracelet and necklace whit silver, and a chosen stone by thee deprofundis end of this obsolete interlude, but entertaining im sure.

Now im out of money but money come and goes, it's ment to be spend but , i wont argued i spent too darn mutch on albums this month, i were compulsive, now im half-broke, but i have necessary things, like tea (irish taste of twinning).I have enought cigarrette , im ockay, well kind off, im the man who see the glass half full than half empty you know the score, think positive.
_
I want to specially thank the reader, the friendly wonderers, friends , followers, groupies, fanboys

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Cercle de fumeux - je viens d'apprendre les mots français pour musique genre "cercle de fumeux" - planant, new agisant. Ce style est très répandu dans la musique ancienne. C'est comme s'ils cherchent à trouver une façon de chanter qui est différente au style des chanteurs de la musique du 19eme siècle.


----------

